# Handmade collars and new puppy photo!



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

I have started making dog collars, I thought I would start off with a simple one and then progress onto something abit harder. I think Ive done quite well with the first one and Millie suits it! If anyone would like a collar made then your welcome to personally message me with your dogs measurements!
Also if you have any ideas for me that would be great 





Got a new photo of the puppy today sent from the breeder. She is doing very well  she is very outgoing according to the breeder. I'm so excited! 

Also Millie's storage cases came and they look great on top of her cage I'm really happy with them


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Love love love the Photos Jessica! Well done on your first try making the collar. It looks perfect! The storage cases are beautiful and the new puppy looks great! Can't wait til you get her home.


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Chiluv04 said:


> Love love love the Photos Jessica! Well done on your first try making the collar. It looks perfect! The storage cases are beautiful and the new puppy looks great! Can't wait til you get her home.


Thanks so much  I've learnt loads of different ways to braid so will be able to make all kinds of collars. Bought some crystals to stick onto buckle so it looks abit more glam


----------



## Darkly_Innocent (Jun 9, 2010)

I wish I had that kind of talent! Your new little pup is gorgeous and love the little storage cases!


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

April0684 said:


> I wish I had that kind of talent! Your new little pup is gorgeous and love the little storage cases!


Thankyou! I'm thinking of making some snuggle sacks too


----------



## Cait93x (Feb 3, 2015)

Ooooooh I may have to get an orange and yellow one for Neeva!! And a black and Blue one for Pabs! They look fantastic ! How do you do that its so smart?

And how lush is the new pup looking you would think it was Mills own pup they are like wee twins! Gorgeous.


----------



## LittleBeverly2015 (Jan 26, 2015)

The collar looks awesome! Cute cases as well. And what a beautiful little puppy! You must be so excited!


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Cait93x said:


> Ooooooh I may have to get an orange and yellow one for Neeva!! And a black and Blue one for Pabs! They look fantastic
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Of course I will get their measurements off you and I can send you them, I will order those colours. I will message you about it  I know she's like Millie's double haha!


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

LittleBeverly2015 said:


> The collar looks awesome! Cute cases as well. And what a beautiful little puppy! You must be so excited!


Thankyou honey! I am, I can't wait







x


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

If anyone else would like one made you are welcome to personally message me with specifications x


----------

